# Battery charge stops at 99%?



## josh48315 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a dell laptop, and it's about 4 years old. The battery life isn't that great anymore, i only get about an hour of life. Anyway, the battery light on my laptop blinks orange. Usually it is a solid green when the power cord is plugged in to tell you that it is charging. now it will be green for a second, blink orange 4 times, and go back to green, blink orange, and keep doing that whenever it is plugged in. and it will not charge past 99%. Any way to make it stop blinking? the not charging past 99% isn't really much to care about, but the blinking is very annoying.
thanks!


----------



## bstam5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Josh

Which Dell laptop do you have? There are some recalls on batteries:

http://support.dell.com/support/batteryrecall/index.aspx/en/main?c=us&l=en&s=gen

You might check that list also just in case it applies to you.


Barb

PS I copied this from my manual for Inspiron E1405 for battery, see if this is any help.

Power Problems
CAUTION: Before you begin any of the procedures in this section, follow the safety instructions in the Product
Information Guide.
CHECK THE POWER LIGHT — When the power light is lit or blinking, the computer has power. If the power
light is blinking, the computer is in standby mode—press the power button to exit standby mode. If the
light is off, press the power button to turn on the computer.
NOTE: For information on standby mode, see "Power Management Modes" on page 39.
CHARGE THE BATTERY — The battery charge may be depleted.
1 Reinstall the battery.
2 Use the AC adapter to connect the computer to an electrical outlet.
3 Turn on the computer.
NOTE: Battery operating time (the time the battery can hold a charge) decreases over time. Depending on how
often the battery is used and the conditions under which it is used, you may need to purchase a new battery during
the life of your computer.
CHECK THE BATTERY STATUS LIGHT — If the battery status light flashes orange or is a steady orange the
battery charge is low or depleted. Connect the computer to an electrical outlet.
If the battery status light flashes green and orange, the battery is too hot to charge. Shut down the
computer, disconnect the computer from the electrical outlet, and then let the battery and computer
cool to room temperature.
If the battery status light rapidly flashes orange, the battery may be defective. Contact Dell. See
"Contacting Dell" on page 135.
CHECK THE BATTERY TEMPERATURE — If the battery temperature is below 0°C (32°F), the computer will
not start up.
TEST THE ELECTRICAL OUTLET — Ensure that the electrical outlet is working by testing it with another
device, such as a lamp.


----------



## josh48315 (Feb 28, 2008)

it's a dell inspiron 6000, and the ppid is F5133, which is not listed as part of a recall...
any other way to fix this problem?


----------



## bstam5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Josh:

Read the manual I copied and pasted from my laptop. The instructions are probably the same for your laptop.

I'm guessing you need a new battery, but not sure until you do all the testing in the manual to make sure. Read down where it says:

CHECK BATTERY STATUS LIGHT:

If the battery status light rapidly flashes orange, the battery may be defective.

Not much else I can tell you. Good luck

Barb


----------



## josh48315 (Feb 28, 2008)

today i noticed that the battery icon has switched to the power plug, meaning that the battery is on AC power and is 100% charged. this is the first time i have reached a 100% charge in a few weeks, since it was stopping at 99% or 98% or so. So that's good, but the light on my actual laptop is still green with orange flashing. this couldn't get any weirder...i don't know how to fix this.


----------



## bstam5 (Dec 17, 2006)

josh48315 said:


> today i noticed that the battery icon has switched to the power plug, meaning that the battery is on AC power and is 100% charged. this is the first time i have reached a 100% charge in a few weeks, since it was stopping at 99% or 98% or so. So that's good, but the light on my actual laptop is still green with orange flashing. this couldn't get any weirder...i don't know how to fix this.


Josh:

CHECK BATTERY STATUS LIGHT:

If the battery status light rapidly flashes orange, the battery may be defective.


I would get a new battery.

Barb


----------

